# John Deere 320 snowblower



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Got a John Deere 320 snowblower. I'm trying to get the parts diagram for the motor and possibly the blower. The motor has the following # on a metal tag attached to it 9F 4A518830. Is this a Techumseh motor? Anybody know where I can get a parts list?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

that looks like a jd motor #


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most John Deere outsourced engines are very proprietory. Even if you know it's a Tecumseh, doesn't mean you'll be able to easily cross numbers over and J.D. has their own part numbers assigned to everything. We see Kawakis and Kohlers that despite looking like our other OEM unit powerplants, aren't the same and you can't look up Kawy or Kohler part numbers on J.D.'s site. They box you in...


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I did find the parts diagram on the JD web site. This thing has a srange carb on it. The carb is on the lower end of the engine are there is no primer bulb. I've read they can be tempermental to start. I may have my hands full on this one.


----------



## sunfisher (Feb 19, 2009)

is it a 2-stroke or a four because that carb looks like a pressure feed carb.


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a 2 cycle


----------

